# Fragging softies (zoas, xenia, mushrooms) How do I?



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I've been interested in starting this for a while. I have enough rubble to mount a few pieces from my larger colonies on to. And, i definitely have to do frag some zoos that lifted from the rock. 

What glue works best? Super glue gel didn't really work for me on a test. 
TBH, have only found two spots where plugs worked. where as I can putty rubble into a nook and make it look more natural.

I'd be fragging zoos, and then xenia and mushroom down the road.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

pretty sure the super glue gel is just to attach them temporarily since the glues doesn't really stick on after a few weeks anyways. All the frags I've had have the glue starting to separate after a few weeks, even from Alex and Kevin. They coral should start attaching itself after awhile. Especially xenia.

As for mushrooms, just give them to me instead =P


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> I've been interested in starting this for a while. I have enough rubble to mount a few pieces from my larger colonies on to. And, i definitely have to do frag some zoos that lifted from the rock.
> 
> What glue works best? Super glue gel didn't really work for me on a test.
> TBH, have only found two spots where plugs worked. where as I can putty rubble into a nook and make it look more natural.
> ...


Hi Betta from all the coral glue I had try I like the most Cg coral glue from Ecotech elements is just easy to work with and is dense, does not drip or run from your frag plug and cures fast.
When you frag xenias,mushrooms there is a better and easy way to get them attach to the rock or rubble, for this you can use any plastic container clean of course make some small holes to allow flow tru and put the rubble in the bottom of the container, after you cut or frag your softies place them on top of the rubble and close the plastic container top with a mesh and a rubber band around to avoid crabs or other creatures going inside and disturb. After a week or so most of the pieces will be attached to piece of rubble then you can glue that to any other piece or just take it out and let it grow.
There are different techniques but this is the easiest and the one that causes less trauma to the coral when it comes to softies.
Good luck!!


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

explor3r said:


> Hi Betta from all the coral glue I had try I like the most Cg coral glue from Ecotech elements is just easy to work with and is dense, does not drip or run from your frag plug and cures fast.
> When you frag xenias,mushrooms there is a better and easy way to get them attach to the rock or rubble, for this you can use any plastic container clean of course make some small holes to allow flow tru and put the rubble in the bottom of the container, after you cut or frag your softies place them on top of the rubble and close the plastic container top with a mesh and a rubber band around to avoid crabs or other creatures going inside and disturb. After a week or so most of the pieces will be attached to piece of rubble then you can glue that to any other piece or just take it out and let it grow.
> There are different techniques but this is the easiest and the one that causes less trauma to the coral when it comes to softies.
> Good luck!!


I agree!! 
Another way is to put on them on a piece rock rubble and then completely cover the rock with very fine mesh until they grow onto the rock.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

If you or anyone has questions about fragging and I can help please ask, you can always come to my place and we can frag some corals maybe we make a small work shop where people can learn and practice in a proper and safe way.
Thats an invitation for everyone!


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

explor3r said:


> If you or anyone has questions about fragging and I can help please ask, you can always come to my place and we can frag some corals maybe we make a small work shop where people can learn and practice in a proper and safe way.
> Thats an invitation for everyone!


i hate im so far away, all the good stuff is in T.O


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm there man, I'll bring the beer and food!!!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Woot! If he's bringing beer, I'm in! LOL, JK but it sounds fun anyhow... 



altcharacter said:


> I'm there man, I'll bring the beer and food!!!


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

the way I do mushrooms and xenia is I take a tooth pick and slide it through the stalk of the coral. Then I cut below the tooth pick, take a disc or rubble and put an elastic band around the disc and tooth pick. About a week later take the tooth pick and rubber band off and the coral has attached to the disc.


----------

